# The right prop



## Duramacr1 (Feb 9, 2017)

floridaboy41 said:


> I put a tech on my 20hp merc.four stroke on my 14ft. Carlson skiff and gave it a good run with just me 3gals. of gas and trolling motor and battery. 24-25 mph on the gps with 6004 rpm. The prop is a 9.2x10 . I think this is just right for my boat. Hope this helps someone with a 20hp and a 14ft skiff. I _wanted to add that the cav. plate is 2inches above the bottom._
> View attachment 5870


I wonder how heavy your boat is because I have a 1542 tracker and the same 20hp engine as you . And I get 24-25 with 3 250lbs guys and gear . By myself I get almost 30mph.
I run a solas Amita 3 9.25x12 . I ran 27-28 with the stock prop which is what you have now . My cavatation plate is level with the bottom of the transom . I was wondering if that jack plate helped with too speed .2 inches above the transom is a lot . I'm on the fence about getting a jackplate because I moved my moter up on the transom 1/2 inch and I started cavitating bigtime. . I ordered a 9.25 X11 solas Saturn stainless steel prop which would be a happy medium between the stock and the 12 pitch. I'll let you know how she performs with ss prop. The lost all my holeshot with the 12 pitch especially with 2 more people on it . Thanks . Hopefully you have good news about the jack plate for me


----------



## floridaboy41 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi Duramacr1, What you see on my boat is a CMC power tilt and trim. It has a 5.6 inch set back. As far as my weighs here is what i have .
Boat 460lb
Motor 115lb
CMC 28lb
Bat. 40lb
3gal. gas 23lb
Trolling motor 30lb. 
my weight 185 lb
Total 881 lb 
I might add the boat is keep in the salt water and has two coats of bottom paint that adds drag.


----------



## Duramacr1 (Feb 9, 2017)

floridaboy41 said:


> Hi Duramacr1, What you see on my boat is a CMC power tilt and trim. It has a 5.6 inch set back. As far as my weighs here is what i have .
> Boat 460lb
> Motor 115lb
> CMC 28lb
> ...


Wow ok, I knew that boat as heavy.
My total weight is 600 with me on the boat alone . I'm 250, boat 190, engine 125, 40 gas, etc. You have a great jackplate , you can tweak that one with a push of a button. Nice . I'm gonna start at a half inch on the mini jacker I just ordered and go up from there . I may not need to up but it's a good start . I ussually have 2-3 people on my boat so that's when the jackplate will come in handy. Thanks for the feedback


----------

